# Hygro '????'



## Panda Attack (Aug 12, 2012)

This plant has been in one of my tanks forever. When someone asks I call it hygro "sumthinernother". It's a bit embarrassing.... Please help!


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Looks like hygro bold to me.


----------



## Panda Attack (Aug 12, 2012)

Sounds good. It's behavior is particular some stems grow mostly vertical with bushing, while others crawl.
Then again I might have two completely different species.


----------



## Texex94 (Jul 29, 2004)

Looks more like Hygro sp 'Tiger'.


----------



## Texex94 (Jul 29, 2004)

http://ilmiomondosommerso.myblog.it/album/le-mie-piante/778328997.html

vs.

http://media.photobucket.com/image/...inr/Aquaria/Plant Images/HygrophilaspBold.jpg

Note the difference in shape and striation of the leaves.


----------



## Panda Attack (Aug 12, 2012)

Texex94 said:


> http://ilmiomondosommerso.myblog.it/album/le-mie-piante/778328997.html
> 
> vs.
> 
> ...


So after viewing these links it came to my attention I might have both.
After a trim this week I pulled this.







I'm positive this is 'tiger', but is the previous pic 'bold'.


----------

